# can the toroidal dish be used with any reciever?



## markfarina (Aug 17, 2004)

can you use the toroidial t55 & t90 with any receiver? whats a good one to buy? i hear you can pick up multiple satellite stations with any receiver. is that true? i was looking around the web and came across it on www.digware.com

can someone explain?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Its a nice dish, I would like to try one out, but I think a motorized dish would work better, where the dish points directly at the satellite, the Toroidail would be great if you want to watch a few satellites at the same time or have a few TV,s to feed, other than that I see more problems than gains, special upside down LNB are needed sometimes, a motorized system would be a lot cheaper also, but again its a really nice dish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

These would be great to look at multiple birds at the same time, however I think it is better suited for ku than DBS. The special reverse lnb's for DBS cost a lot more than the linear ku lnb's. And even with that you can only look at birds that are 4 degrees apart (the width of the lnb's themselves cause this restriction).

If you are still interested in one of these you may want to look for another vendor. I did a search for these a few months ago and found a lot better price than the company you found. I did not save the links.

Good luck.


----------

